# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Emniyet Müdürüne 'O başkanı bitir' talimatı!

## bozok

*HANGİ EMNİYET MüDüRüNE ‘O BAşKANI BİTİR’ TALİMATI VERİLDİ*
**
 

Hürriyet Gazetesi yazarı Tufan Türenç bugün önemli bir yazı yazdı. Türenç yazısında anlattığı olayın aktörlerin isimlerini saklı tuttu. Odatv, Türenç’in ismini vermediği aktörleri açıklayacak.

Tufan Türenç yazısında hükümetin tüm uğraşlarına rağmen galip gelemediği ve bu nedenle belediye başkanlığını kaybettiği bir büyük ile yeni bir emniyet müdürü atadığını yazdı. Yeni emniyet müdür istihbarat kökenli idi.

Türenç’in anlattığına göre; Emniyet Müdürü kentin ileri gelenlerini ziyaret ettiğinde sıra hükümete muhalif partinin belediye başkanına geldi. Belediye Başkanı, emniyet müdürüne şok eden şu sözleri söyledi: 


*“*Bakın Müdür Bey, buraya gelmeden Ankara’da bir dizi görüşmeler yaptınız. Size birileri bir görev verdi ve bir vaatte bulundu. şöyle dediler: *‘Görev yapacağın kentin belediye başkanını seçimde bir türlü yenemiyoruz. Ne yaparsak yapalım halk gidip ona oy veriyor. Eğer sen başkana bir kulp takıp onu suçlu hale getirebilirsen, ki bu senin işin, seni büyük bir kente emniyet müdürü olarak atarız.* 


üok şaşırdınız değil mi? Haklısınız. Ben de çok şaşırdım ama gerçek bu. Durun, daha bitmedi. Siz yapılan bu teklifi olumlu bulmuşsunuz *‘**Gerekeni yapacağım’* demişsiniz. Size söyledim. Bu kentin halkı da iyi istihbaratçıdır. Bu bilgiler bana bu kentin insanları tarafından ulaştırıldı. Konuştuğunuz kişilerin adıyla, sanıyla, yeriyle dört dörtlük bir istihbarat olarak geldi. 


Ayrıca Ankara’dan da bazı dostlar arayıp aynı bilgileri verdiler ve beni uyardılar, *‘Dikkat et bu adam sana bazı suçlar yüklemek için akla hayale gelmeyecek tertipler düzenleyebilir’* dediler. Bakın Müdür Bey, size açık açık söyleyeyim. Benim gizli kapaklı hiçbir işim olmaz. Yaşamım boyunca devlette maaşlı olarak çalıştım. Onun için öyle malım mülküm de yok. Burada hırsızları uğursuzları asla yaşatmam. Belediye yönetimim tam anlamıyla şeffaftır. O nedenle sizin yapmak istediklerinize aldırmam. Bunları bilmenizi istedim. Kentimize hoş geldiniz.*”*


Türenç yazısında; emniyet müdürünün belediye başkanının bu sözlerini dinledikten sonra hiçbir söz söylemeden odadan çıktığını yazıyor
. 
Ayrıca, belediye başkanı bu sohbetin arkasından makamında teknik inceleme başlatmış ve makamında ortam dinleme sinyalleri tespit edilmiş. Belediye başkanı her sohbetinde radyo açarak olası dinlemelere karşı önlem almaya başlamış. 



*İşTE OLAYIN AKTüRLERİ*

İşte Türenç’in anlattığı fakat isim vermediği bu olayın iki aktörü var.

Birincisi belediye başkanı…


O kişi Eskişehir Belediye Başkanı Yılmaz Büyükerşen…


Diğeri çiçeği burnunda emniyet müdürü… 


O kişi ise Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı…


Kısacası Türenç’in anlattığına göre; Avcı Eskişehir’e atanırken kendisine “Yılmaz Büyükerşen’i takip ederek gözden düşürme” görevi verildi.


Türenç’in anlattığı olay ve olayın aktörleri bu şekilde.

Ancak bu olay, Türkiye’nin nasıl yönetildiğine ilişkin bir tartışmayı başlatacak gibi görünüyor.




*Odatv.com*

19 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*HANEFİ AVCI TUFAN TüRENü’İN İDDİALARINA NASIL CEVAP VERDİ*
** 
 

Tufan Türenç Hürriyet Gazetesi’ndeki köşesinde, isim vermeden bir emniyet müdürü ve belediye başkanı arasında yaşanan bir olayı iddia etmiş, Odatv olarak biz de bu olayın aktörlerinin isimlerini açıklamıştık. 

İddia edilen olayın aktörleri Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı ve Eskişehir Belediye Başkanı Yılmaz Büyükerşen idi.

Hanefi Avcı konuyla ilgili yaptığı açıklamada, söz konusu olayı yalanladı. 

Avcı şöyle konuştu: 

_“Bir süredir benim Eskişehir’e atanmam ile Ak Parti’nin bu ilde seçim kazanamaması arasında bağ oluşturmaya yönelik söylentiler fısıltı gazetesi aracılığıyla kulaktan kulağa yayılıyor. Birincisi ben Eskişehir’e atanırken kimseyle herhangi bir pazarlık yapmadım. Yapmam._ 

_Ankara’da Yılmaz hoca hakkında kimse bana bir şey söylemedi ben de söylenmesine müsaade etmem. üçüncüsü atandığımda Yılmaz hocayı makamında ziyaret ettim. Daha sonra o da beni ziyaret etti. Aramızda atanmam hakkında pazarlık yaptığım veya kendisine yönelik bir operasyon planladığım konusunda bir konuşma geçmedi. Görüşmemiz nezaket içinde tamamlandı. Diyelim ki Hoca böyle bir şey söyledi gerçek dışı iddiaya karşı benim tepkisiz kalmayacağımı herkes bilir..”_




*Odatv.com*
20 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*‘SüYLEDİKLERİM YüZDE YüZ DOğRU’*
**

 


<embed src="http://www.odatv.com/FlowPlayerDark....lv%27%7D%5D%7D

Hürriyet Yazı İşleri Müdürü ve köşe yazarı Tufan Türenç ile Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı arasındaki polemik devam ediyor. Hatırlanacağı gibi; Tufan Türenç köşesinde isim vermeyerek bir il emniyet müdürüyle, aynı ilin belediye başkanı arasında yaşanan bir olayı iddia etmiş, Odatv olarak biz de bu olayın aktörlerinin isimlerini açıklamıştık. 

İddia edilen olayın aktörleri Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı ve Eskişehir Belediye Başkanı Yılmaz Büyükerşen idi. Türenç’in iddiasına göre; söz konusu emniyet müdürünün o ile atanmasında AKP’nin bir türlü kazanamadığı belediye başkanlığının payı vardı. Türenç’in yazdığına göre*; “o emniyet müdürü o ilin belediye başkanına bir kulp takmak ve onu gözden düşürmek için”* atanmıştı 

Hanefi Avcı, Türenç’in bu iddialarını bugün yalanladı. Hanefi Avcı yaptığı açıklamasında şunları söyledi; 

_“Bir süredir benim Eskişehir’e atanmam ile Ak Parti’nin bu ilde seçim kazanamaması arasında bağ oluşturmaya yönelik söylentiler fısıltı gazetesi aracılığıyla kulaktan kulağa yayılıyor. Birincisi ben Eskişehir’e atanırken kimseyle herhangi bir pazarlık yapmadım. Yapmam._ 

_Ankara’da Yılmaz hoca hakkında kimse bana bir şey söylemedi ben de söylenmesine müsaade etmem. üçüncüsü atandığımda Yılmaz hocayı makamında ziyaret ettim. Daha sonra o da beni ziyaret etti. Aramızda atanmam hakkında pazarlık yaptığım veya kendisine yönelik bir operasyon planladığım konusunda bir konuşma geçmedi. Görüşmemiz nezaket içinde tamamlandı. Diyelim ki Hoca böyle bir şey söyledi gerçek dışı iddiaya karşı benim tepkisiz kalmayacağımı herkes bilir..”_

Odatv olarak, Hanefi Avcı’nın bu açıklamasını Tufan Türenç’e sorduk. Odatv’ye konuşan Tufan Türenç şunları söyledi…

*“Ben o yazıda isim ve yer belirtmedim. Onun için Hanefi Avcı’nın bunu üstüne almasını hayretle karşıladım. Demek ki Hanefi Avcı böyle bir şey olduğunu duyuyor ve bundan rahatsız oluyor. Kendisinin ifadesine göre de bütün Eskişehir onu konuşuyormuş.* 

*Halbuki ben hiçbir şekilde yer ismi, emniyet müdürünün ismini ve başkanın ismini yazmamıştım. Neden böyle bir telaşa kapılmış? Yadırgadım bunu.* 

*Benim bu yazıyı yazmamın amacı; yarın öbür gün böyle bir tertip olursa, bu yönde bir operasyon olursa, bunları yazdığımızı ve bildiğimizi belgeye geçirmektir. Ben isim vermedim ama olabilecek bir tertibi açıklamış oldum.* 

*Yazdıklarım yüzde yüz doğrudur. Doğru olduğuna inanmazsam yazmazdım.”* 


*NOT:* Tufan Türenç’in Odatv’ye yaptığı açıklamanın ses kaydını yukarıdaki video bölümümüzden dinleyebilirsiniz.


*Odatv.com* 
20 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*YILMAZ BüYüKERşEN NEDEN SUSUYOR?*
** 

 

Hatırlanacağı gibi; Tufan Türenç köşesinde isim vermeyerek bir il emniyet müdürüyle, aynı ilin belediye başkanı arasında yaşanan bir olayı iddia etmiş, Odatv olarak biz de Türenç’in kastettiği isimlerin kim olduğunu açıklamıştık. 

İddia edilen olayın aktörleri Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı ve Eskişehir Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Yılmaz Büyükerşen idi. Türenç’in iddiasına göre; söz konusu emniyet müdürünün o ile atanmasında AKP’nin bir türlü kazanamadığı belediye başkanlığının payı vardı. Türenç’in yazdığına göre; “o emniyet müdürü o ilin belediye başkanına bir kulp takmak ve onu gözden düşürmek için” atanmıştı 

Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı, Türenç’in bu iddialarını sert bir dille yalanladı. Odatv olarak Hanefi Avcı’nın bu açıklamasını Tufan Türenç’e sorduk. Türenç ise yazdıklarının yüzde yüz doğru olduğunu vurguladı. 

Odatv olarak fikr-i takibe devam ettik. Ve söz konusu iddialarla ilgili kilit isim Eskişehir Belediye Başkanı Yılmaz Büyükerşen’e ulaşmaya çalıştık. üalıştık, diyoruz çünkü Büyükerşen adeta konuyla ilgili suskunluğa girmişti. 

4 gün boyunca hem cep telefonundan hem de belediyeden kendisini aramamıza, not bırakmamıza rağmen Büyükerşen telefonlara çıkmadı ve geri dönüş yapmadı.

şimdi Odatv olarak soruyoruz.

Yılmaz Büyükerşen neden susuyor?

Hanefi Avcı gibi önemli bir emniyet müdürüne isnat edilen bu iddiaların yalan olup olmadığını söyleyecek tek kişi olmasına rağmen neden bu konuda bir harekette bulunmuyor?


*Odatv.com* 
24 Ekim 2009

----------

